# Poor Valley Bee Farm



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

bdouglas said:


> I saw an offer on Beesource for Varroa Cleaner. Cheaper than anywhere else I had seen and free shipping. Ordered on Friday and received in the mail on Monday.


I've ordered 5 times from them this year, very pleased with the service. Very quick shipping.


----------

